# Anyone tried Starz on demand over the internet?



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I was on the starz web site (www.starz.com) and found http://www.real.com/partners/starz/starz.html?pcode=STZ&cpath=R1R&rsrc=starz_home

where you can download movies showing on starz and watch them when you want (well there is a 3 24 hour period to watch unless you connect to the internet again to get more licenses).

They claim 25 movies added per week (probably what they are currently showing on starz). From what I was able to gather you download a movie and can watch it all you want until they take it off the service. You get 3 24 hour viewings automatically when you download, but if you want to watch more it does not cost more, it just has to connect to the internet to verify that the movie is still available then it will give you 3 more licenses.

My question is has anyone tried this service?

What is the PQ? I am sure it is not HD, but is it DVD or have more compression?

How long does it take to download (I notice they enforce you having to have a 600k/sec connection).

How long do the movies stay available?

Is it all the movies on starz?


----------

